# Tractor/Car Show photos



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Here are some pictures from the Tractor and Car show yesterday! Sure hope the links work! Just click "slideshow" it see them bigger
Thanks!



http://s52.photobucket.com/albums/g9/scroungeman/


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Very Impressive!!:jumpropeb


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

They gave out a prize for the "Oldest RUNNING Tractor" owned by a Jhnson County resident. A 1923 McCormick-Deering 15-30 won the $250 prise. Gonna be hard to beat, but it would be nice to try!


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Great pics FF! Thanks for sharing

Andy


----------

